# S: SQUEAL!



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I know I have been AWOL for quite some time - a whirlwind of travel this summer. 

So glad I got home when I did, as this was delivered this afternoon! I was a Kickstarter backer for the new NANO Electric Eel spinner. She is quiet and as you can see, quite small. 

I had some trouble right off the bat (no put intended) because the roving I grabbed to use is very hairy, it was getting caught on the front guide hook on the flyer. But I finally got it positioned just right and now it is spinning and taking up beautifully.

Adjustable speed dial, switch to go from Z twist to S twist, extra bobbins, power supply, and a cable to use it with a USB power bank if I want. The bobbins even have a line to show the 1/2 full mark, so you can spin two and get it all on one bobbin when plying.

I know my hand isn't in the right position, I needed the other one to take the picture. 

She will be going to the Michigan Fiber Fest with me next week. 

My only problem so far is that I keep putting my foot out to treadle! :sm09:


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Can't wait to try mine!!!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I got mine yesterday to. Just opened the box though. Will look at it before the weekend.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

That looks like a good find!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, yes! The treadling delima. We are also having fun with that. So far everyone who has used mine has the same problem.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

My two should be here Wednesday! My eleven year old is looking forward to trying one along side me. 

Is the Michigan Fiber Fest the Ann Arbor one or the one farther North?

Edit: Answering my own question! It’s the Allegan one but it’s closer to me than I thought, less than three hours away!


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

I am waiting for mine so excited.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Mine should be here today, tracking shows it got to my post office this morning. I’m looking forward to seeing it go head to head with my Hansen.


----------



## Susiebere (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm in the UK but apparently the Nano has got to the country but not to me yet. I can't wait!!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I was 10 minutes too late to take advantage of this deal. Darn!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Reba1 said:


> I know I have been AWOL for quite some time - a whirlwind of travel this summer.
> 
> So glad I got home when I did, as this was delivered this afternoon! I was a Kickstarter backer for the new NANO Electric Eel spinner. She is quiet and as you can see, quite small.
> 
> ...


I received mine Saturday...love it and it is quiet. I am the odd one as I haven't tried actually spinning on it yet...just hooked it up and turned it on. Maurice had an incredible Kickstarter this time. He works so hard refining the wheels and they are an absolute delight to use.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Mine is here today, I expected something slightly larger than an 8 inch square box. I’ve had it out, but haven’t played with it yet. Too many cats here to leave it out.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I have never seen this before. It looks very interesting. I keep telling myself that I should learn to spin. Maybe with this little gem I could afford to.


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

It's cute. I'll send a link to my sis who's the spinner. Doubt she'd be willing to trade her wheel for it, tho.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

hazelroselooms said:


> It's cute. I'll send a link to my sis who's the spinner. Doubt she'd be willing to trade her wheel for it, tho.


Most people are getting one as a portable option. They are super tiny and don't replace a wheel or even a standard Espinner. They do allow you to spin in unusual places like dr waiting rooms, outdoors, in the car, in bed and there was even a video spinning on an innertube on a lake!!

They also look great as teaching wheels


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I just saw that he is developing a full size version too. I doubt I will go that route, I have my wonderful Louet for full size spinning, but who knows? 

I need to switch to a better, smoother fiber - this stuff is giving me fits. I will try the rest of it on my Louet. I have no idea where/when I got it or what the fiber content is, all I can tell is it is wool. WHY don't I keep the paperwork, or label my purchases? I did run it through my carder to loosen it up a bit, it was pretty compacted as a wound ball of roving.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

farrieremily said:


> My two should be here Wednesday! My eleven year old is looking forward to trying one along side me.
> 
> Is the Michigan Fiber Fest the Ann Arbor one or the one farther North?
> 
> Edit: Answering my own question! It's the Allegan one but it's closer to me than I thought, less than three hours away!


If you come to the Fiber Festival, look me up! I will be demonstrating Saturday from 1-5 and Sunday from 10 - 12:30. But not in spinning, I will be machine knitting (I believe it is all in the same area, like last year). Be sure to tell me you are from KP.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

Reba1 said:


> If you come to the Fiber Festival, look me up! I will be demonstrating Saturday from 1-5 and Sunday from 10 - 12:30. But not in spinning, I will be machine knitting (I believe it is all in the same area, like last year). Be sure to tell me you are from KP.


It's super tempting but probably a no go this year. 
Kids and horses are eating all my money!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

I can't wait to get mine. I received my shipping notice the other day so hoping I get it soon.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Oops, double post....


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

sockyarn said:


> I was 10 minutes too late to take advantage of this deal. Darn!


You can still get them! https://www.dreamingrobots.com/product/eew-nano/

I got mine. It fits great in my new-to-me vintage camper van.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Got our order on Thursday. My friend and I are taking them to the County Fair today to play in public!


----------

